# Ignorance



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

This weekend my cousin visited my place for easter, i was out when they came ans when i got home i noticed that there's some chinese food in my blue diamonds tank and later foind out that my cousin tried to feed my fish with whatever he had in his plate that time. I confronted him and bitched him out and all he can say was " chill out man its only a fish and besides, those rhings eat whatever in the wild anyways". Well thats fine i said to myself and left cus i just cant stand
his ignorance towards my buddy and started plotting my revenge. Yesturday i found out that my cousin was working on his car for he loves his car more than anything on earth so i dropped by when they went out to get a part at a friends place and i knew that they were changing his fuel tank and fuel system to a performance one so i switched the labels of the gas cans from gasoline to diesel.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

If he has a dog, give him like four or five cans of Hormel chili. With any luck he'll sh*t all over the carpet.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^.....


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Lifer374 said:


> If he has a dog, give him like four or five cans of Hormel chili. With any luck he'll sh*t all over the carpet.


LMFAO!!! That's jokes


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

I think he could have apologized and recognized that the fact that he didn't treat is friends pet with respect. Saying "chill out man its only a fish" says to me that he doesn't care about how his friend feels about his pet and he doesn't think that the animal warrants that much regard. If he simply said "sorry man I didn't know I won't do it again" I would be cool with that, however his response was adding insult to injury IMO.

Dammaging the vehicle in retaliation may not have been the best course of action but I understand where GTCs anger is coming from.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

To the OP thats why its a good idea to have a top you can lock. MY kid is gettign bigger and Im sure it wont be long before he gets the bright idea to reach in and screw with my fish. Something where he could loose a finger. Im planning on buildign a canopy I can lock so I wont have to worry about anyone getting into the tank without having to lift the entire top off. I like Lifers idea. Not cool on your cousins part though. Its just a fish? Yeah ok if someone has an 18" rhom thats what a $1500 fish. Someone would be owing me money if it died from his dumb ass.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

HGI said:


> That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


I understand where you're comming from but bro, you dont know how far back this go. Last time i saw this guy was after he and his friend took my 94 rx7 while i was sleeping and crashed it, i was gonna press charges against him but his mom begged me not to. I dont care if you think what i did was wrong but its all about the principle of the whole thing," dont f*#k with people's sh*t".


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i think ya cousin deserved what he got ignorance is no excuse and when his car breaks down you can enjoy the sweet revenge


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

gtc said:


> That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


I understand where you're comming from but bro, you dont know how far back this go. Last time i saw this guy was after he and his friend took my 94 rx7 while i was sleeping and crashed it, i was gonna press charges against him but his mom begged me not to. I dont care if you think what i did was wrong but its all about the principle of the whole thing," dont f*#k with people's sh*t".
[/quote]

I love fish as a hobby, but cars are my main squeeze. A trashed 94' RX7 is something to get pissed about, they're not that cheap and not the cheapest thing to insure either.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Pirambeba said:


> That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


I understand where you're comming from but bro, you dont know how far back this go. Last time i saw this guy was after he and his friend took my 94 rx7 while i was sleeping and crashed it, i was gonna press charges against him but his mom begged me not to. I dont care if you think what i did was wrong but its all about the principle of the whole thing," dont f*#k with people's sh*t".
[/quote]

I love fish as a hobby, but cars are my main squeeze. A trashed 94' RX7 is something to get pissed about, they're not that cheap and not the cheapest thing to insure either.
[/quote]
I know, i loved that car.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

gtc said:


> That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


I understand where you're comming from but bro, you dont know how far back this go. Last time i saw this guy was after he and his friend took my 94 rx7 while i was sleeping and crashed it, i was gonna press charges against him but his mom begged me not to. I dont care if you think what i did was wrong but its all about the principle of the whole thing," dont f*#k with people's sh*t".
[/quote]

I love fish as a hobby, but cars are my main squeeze. A trashed 94' RX7 is something to get pissed about, they're not that cheap and not the cheapest thing to insure either.
[/quote]
I know, i loved that car.[/quote]

I know how you feel though, those are one of my favs.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

gtc said:


> That's not cool man, just let it go, don't f*ck with someones car like that... I hate to be the one to say it, they are just fish but they're also part of the family like the dog or cat that also eat just about anything. Your cousin obviously didn't understand or have a clue or even care about piranhas as pets and disrespected your house, but he didn't do $1000's of damage to anything. You pulled the chinese food out no harm done, if the fish ate some no big deal it was a treat. You tricking someone into putting diesel into a gas motor, that's way over the top as get backs go.


I understand where you're comming from but bro, you dont know how far back this go. Last time i saw this guy was after he and his friend took my 94 rx7 while i was sleeping and crashed it, i was gonna press charges against him but his mom begged me not to. I dont care if you think what i did was wrong but its all about the principle of the whole thing," dont f*#k with people's sh*t".
[/quote]

He seems like a real tool... I would love to see the look on his face when his car won't shut off


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Payback's a Bitch....f*ck him


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Payback's a Bitch....f*ck him


exactly


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Keep us posted on the reults of this sweet revenge.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nero1 said:


> Keep us posted on the reults of this sweet revenge.


Well i got some news and my other cousin said that the car is running really rough and it started knocking and is smoking like hell.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

gtc said:


> *dont f*#k with people's sh*t".
> *


Right on man.. If its not yours then dont touch it.. I dont blame you for doin that sh*t to his car after the bike.. I would have flipped out and had to be bailed out of jail..


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

gtc said:


> Keep us posted on the reults of this sweet revenge.


Well i got some news and my other cousin said that the car is running really rough and it started knocking and is smoking like hell.
[/quote]


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I got to say as a mechanic that is f-ed up. But karma is a bitch. I used to live in a house with 2 other people and at the time I had a community tank and than I had my piranhas in other tanks. well one of their parties some kid took my tinfoil and rosy barbs out and put them in my pygo tank.. that didnt end well for that kid. The ramifications of pouring diesel into gas engine are very very bad, if hes lucky they will just need to flush all metal lines replace fuel filter, spark plugs, and maybe do an engine oil flush and clean out his exhaust.. potentially may clog his catalytic convertor/s I am sure you are aware that his car will need expensive repairs, one flaw... they will figure it out eventually so watch yourself man... my only advice... But again I am a spitefull sob too so that may be wrong if he wasnt a douche of a person and apologized but he choose his actions... now he must deal with it


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

What the f*ck? Someone gave your fish food he didn't understand fully was bad and you ruin his car?

You Bipolar? That's just f*cking stupid and crazy.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

whatsthedeal said:


> What the f*ck? Someone gave your fish food he didn't understand fully was bad and you ruin his car?
> 
> You Bipolar? That's just f*cking stupid and crazy.


but have u ever been pushed to the edge...? I am not hm so I cant say but I know people that would do it. he didnt do it out of ignorance the guy did it spitefully so f him

just a car and just a fish all material things only fish are alive


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I also think you went too fat with the banter however now what its done its done and just Make sure your cousin don't know you swap the labels, maybe he'll think somehow he misquoted the pieces and didn't notice you did the swaping!!!.:laugh: Just take care.

Cheers.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> What the f*ck? Someone gave your fish food he didn't understand fully was bad and you ruin his car?
> 
> You Bipolar? That's just f*cking stupid and crazy.


but have u ever been pushed to the edge...? I am not hm so I cant say but I know people that would do it. he didnt do it out of ignorance the guy did it spitefully so f him

just a car and just a fish all material things only fish are alive
[/quote]

Pushed to the edge by someone trying to feed my piranha random food? Not sure if srs.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Your cousins lucky all you did was mess with a part on his car. He had no right nor was he justificed in his actions whatsoever. Even if some would argue hes family and I use that term loosely, he was a guest at your home nothing more, touching anything is unexcusable especially messing with something that is a prized family pet and part of the family. TSK TSK


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

regardless of whether i think your actions were right or wrong, you better hope your cousin or somebody that might tell him doesn't read this because this thread would be all the proof they'd need to make you pay for the repair costs


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

^^^^^AGREED^^^^


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

maybe a mod could delete this so there's proof no more


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

whatsthedeal said:


> What the f*ck? Someone gave your fish food he didn't understand fully was bad and you ruin his car?
> 
> You Bipolar? That's just f*cking stupid and crazy.


That was my first thought,

After he stole and crashed your rx7, I'm shocked someone was able to talk you out of pressing charges. I don't care if it's family or not if one of my family members stole my truck and crashed it there'd be no expectations. I'm a very nice guy and I let my sister/dad take my truck if they need to move stuff/bush wacking/camping, I know they wouldn't just take it without asking.

The way the internet is these days words gets around very easily it's scary, so don't be shocked if someone finds the truth that you admitted to doing it in the 1st post, and your profile has all your information, that's all the court needs.

Bust of luck though.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I think you should have just punched the asshole in the face, and while he was on the ground, told him don't f*ck with my sh*t...period!

Nothing gets someone's attention more than bleeding from the mouth!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^

I kinda with blue on this, good old sucker punch never fails.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I know whats done is done and some of you guys might think im wrong and some of you might agree with my actions, I already covered my tracks by switching the labels back. I know most of us are car lovers as well, i am too, but hey, you just dont go to someone's house, go in someone's room and mess around with other people's stuff or pets cus im pretty sure you're not gonna like it if someone does it to you. AnywYs, i hope you guys understand, im just venting and i did'nt mean to offend any fellow members that are car lovers.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I know your Piranhas mean alot to you and mine means alot to me but that could be many, many thousands of dollars to fix, completely over the top if you ask me.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

gtc said:


> I know whats done is done and some of you guys might think im wrong and some of you might agree with my actions, I already covered my tracks by switching the labels back. I know most of us are car lovers as well, i am too, but hey, you just dont go to someone's house, go in someone's room and mess around with other people's stuff or pets cus im pretty sure you're not gonna like it if someone does it to you. AnywYs, i hope you guys understand, im just venting and i did'nt mean to offend any fellow members that are car lovers.


Sounds good, if he noticed you did that sh*t, I mean he could take revenge and things just could just continue on and on....

Although I am a car lover myself, I understand your feeling, Actually somehow I have taken revenge on some morons time ago and I know your feeling pal...







Nothing they didin't deserved...


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

gtc said:


> I know whats done is done and some of you guys might think im wrong and some of you might agree with my actions, I already covered my tracks by switching the labels back. I know most of us are car lovers as well, i am too, but hey, you just dont go to someone's house, go in someone's room and mess around with other people's stuff or pets cus im pretty sure you're not gonna like it if someone does it to you. AnywYs, i hope you guys understand, im just venting and i did'nt mean to offend any fellow members that are car lovers.


Dude, I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND. With the history, I don't blame you for upping the ante with the fuel tank. HOWEVER, I am a believer in an eye for an eye, meaning that the punishment should fit the crime.

For ME, I would've held his bytch azz face into the water for a few seconds and then respond with "let the piranha "eat whatever" in the wild". lol. I PROMISE that even if he didn't get bit, he would have a new respect for what he was dealing with. Fear is an excellent motivator without the need of execution.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think GTC's actions were fit, even though i personaly would of made it very clear that if he as much as set a beer can on my tank i'd kill him.

I think of it like this food in the aquarium could possibly cause water parameters to become harmfull, If that were to happen and the fish where to die, how much money and time would be lost ? and since time is money everyone here has thousands wrapped up in there aquariums i guarantee it.

Also since no two fish are the same = Fish unlike cars are priceless.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> I think GTC's actions were fit, even though i personaly would of made it very clear that if he as much as set a beer can on my tank i'd kill him.
> 
> I think of it like this food in the aquarium could possibly cause water parameters to become harmfull, If that were to happen and the fish where to die, how much money and time would be lost ? and since time is money everyone here has thousands wrapped up in there aquariums i guarantee it.
> 
> ...


Thanks man and my water params got a lil messed up after that, it's probably from those sweet and sour pork that he put on there. My water got so cloudy and reddish in color, I had to do a bunch of water changes this week and till now it's just starting to rebound from what happened


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

He deserved it, ha that really sucks for him. Hope your fish doesn't get heart diesease from the fatty food


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Jared35 said:


> He deserved it, ha that really sucks for him. Hope your fish doesn't get heart diesease from the fatty food


I know..


----------

